# New Revo Install in a Bachmann Mallet



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi,

Just purchased my first Revolution Train Engineer. Wanted to install this into my Bachmann LS Mallet to run with track power. As you know these don't come with any real instructions and even on line the info is kind of sketchy.

I did put this into my Bachmann LS Mallet as it's already set up with the PNP board. Pulled out the jumper and put in the Revo unit. Attempted to Link it and hit the red set button and nothing. Tried this on full track power (21 volts DC) and got nothing. In looknig at the J1 board in the Mallet the pin assignment looks to be in reverse compared to the pin assignment on the J1 side of the Revo board.

Are these thing not really plug and play and to ge this to work will I have to use the jumper board that came with the Revo to hook up the track, motor and lights seperately?

Any insight would be helpful. .I'm used to operatind DCC with all my locos. Decided to try this since i couldn't get QSI boards any longer.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Make sure the pins are lined up correctly, mine worked !


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Revolution*

Paul
Did you go through the set up for the Revo? 
You have to assign a link number and a loco road number. Then you can link it.
Then you need to select a cab number.
Instructions are on Reo's web site.
Mine worked in my Bachman 2-6-6-2.
Tom


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul, just a heads up, we have a ZIMO sound decoder that will plug into the Bachmann socket.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Paul have to ask is the DC/DCC switch in the correct position?
Richard


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys, I'll check all that tonight. I know the pins were lined up properly as it only fits in one way.

Did assign a cab, loco and link number.

Good to hear that you guys got yours to work. I thought I had this switched to DC but I'll double check. I know it was on Track power.

Thanks,

Paul Torrey


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can't link it, either no power, plugged in wrong (CAN be done), defective board/transmitter, or operator error.

Greg 922


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Oh*

Paul
I had a Revo that would not link no matter what I did.
It turned out to be a bad link switch. I still have it.
Tom


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

My Bman Mallet has a print :18volt inputt on the mainboard ATTention!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you trying to state that there is a maximum 18 volts input on the Bachmann main board because of that label? I don't think that is the situation. I can read. I believe that is a battery input, and it's what Bachmann has put there.

They are NOT electrical experts.

I don't think anyone has damaged a Bachmann on 24v, but I know that many locos have 18v bulbs in them, and running on 24v DCC burned the bulbs out... did that pretty quick on my Aristo Mallet.

Greg 910


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Not trying ,Greg,says on the board 18 volt!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

!8 Volts,Greg!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

so what?

Greg 917


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the "18v" battery input on the Bachmann boards feeds directly into the track/battery switch, so if the loco can survive 24 volts to the track, it can survive 24 volts of battery power being fed to it through the battery terminal. Now, why you'd need to feed 24 volts of battery power into a Bachmann loco, I haven't a clue. I feed 15 volts, and don't come close to needing all of that to the motor. The "6v" battery terminal provides power to the on-board electronics for the optical chuff triggers, etc. when the track voltage is low, much like the back-up battery on a Phoenix or Sierra sound system. I think the "18v" label is there to differentiate it from the lower-voltage back-up power input. Why they chose "18" for the value, I couldn't speculate. 

As for incandescent bulbs, that's not going to be an issue with anything from Bachmann since I think 2000 forward. The original 2-truck Shay was the last production loco that I recall using an incandescent bulb. Everything since then has LEDs; first those yellow/orange things, then finally the closer-to-correct warm white LEDs in the past 5 years or so. 

Later,

K


----------

